# Designing a template for a clamshell box



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd like to make a template for a special kind of box that I make. (http://www.shinyphotos.com/images/ready_to_ship.jpg)

A case is two identical halves. Each half is sized thus:
4.5 x 5.5" outside dimension
4.25 x 5.25" inside recess/pocket/cavity that's about 1/4" deep

So the recess/pocket/cavity to hold the photograph would be hogged out with a simple rectangular template but I need to do the outside too.

The rails or frame are 1/8" thick. The entire thing is made out of 1/2" ply.

I'd like to make a template but I'm not sure what the best way is to cut out the outside of the box once I've finished hogging out the inside.

Any ideas?

edit: here's a picture (ignore the hinge for now) showing more detail about the "rails": http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1044/1322087432_09ca752a9d_o.jpg

Thanks!
Jonathan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jonathan


The templates will be easy to make but I would not suggest plywood I would suggest some hardwood for the box, cut the out side right on the button for the top and the bottom and then just hog out the center with a bottom cutting bit/pattern type bit..

This would be a good job for the ski jig setup and the very small hinges..(spade type)

If you want more info just ask and I will post some pictures..


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks, Bobj. I was worried that solid wood would warp because the cuts are so thin. Don't you think? I'll be wrapping these cases in various materials like leather and wood veneer so I also like the price of plywood!

So you're saying to just cut the outside using a tablesaw instead of trying to route it? I was hoping to shape the outside of the box with a little rounding of two of the corners...


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the cases that I'm trying to make. These were cut on the CNC but I'd like to make a jig to cut them with my handheld router.

http://www.shinyphotos.com/pics/cnc_case1.jpg
http://www.shinyphotos.com/pics/cnc_case2.jpg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jonathan

It can but this is when you need to select the best wood you can find..

Plywood just can't hold a thin edge, it will snap off in a heart beat,,,just the way it's made... I know you said you want the edge to be 1/8" I would suggest 1/4" thick, you will need to take great care when hogging out he center, the router bit will put a great deal of force on the edge, I think I would use a 3/4" wall then cut the top and bottom on the table saw but stick with a 1/4" thick wall...you need a place for the hinges to hold on.

If you tape them up with masking tape you will get them to match each other..the same thing would be true for the outside of the box after the cut off job..just do the a pair of sides then retape...so they match out..

The lid below is less than 1/8" thick, it's made with Walnut..
The Chev.board is cut to 1/4" thick in most of the cut outs..

============






duckarrowtypes said:


> Thanks, Bobj. I was worried that solid wood would warp because the cuts are so thin. Don't you think? I'll be wrapping these cases in various materials like leather and wood veneer so I also like the price of plywood!
> 
> So you're saying to just cut the outside using a tablesaw instead of trying to route it? I was hoping to shape the outside of the box with a little rounding of two of the corners...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi stranger, I think that an old thread of mine might be just what you're looking for. Here is the link:

http://www.routerforums.com/41214-post1.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

It's about time you jumped on this post, I have been waiting for you.. 

============
Inlays
http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=inlays&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

=============


harrysin said:


> Hi stranger, I think that an old thread of mine might be just what you're looking for. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/41214-post1.html


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Hi stranger, I think that an old thread of mine might be just what you're looking for. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/41214-post1.html



Aha! Brilliant! Now I think I'll go take out a mortgage to buy a 1/2" carbide spiral upcut bit! :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A spiral cutter really isn't necessary, I only use them for box joints and dowels. For square corners I use a normal straight cutter and for rounded corners a dish-cutter.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

harrysin said:


> A spiral cutter really isn't necessary, I only use them for box joints and dowels. For square corners I use a normal straight cutter and for rounded corners a dish-cutter.


Even for plunging? I worried that plunging a 1/2" straight bit would be a little too troublesome.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

duckarrowtypes said:


> Even for plunging? I worried that plunging a 1/2" straight bit would be a little too troublesome.



A "normal" straight cutter works fine, but an end cutter, that is one with an extra cutting blade at the bottom gives a better finish and plunges better because it's cutting it's way down.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

harrysin said:


> A "normal" straight cutter works fine, but an end cutter, that is one with an extra cutting blade at the bottom gives a better finish and plunges better because it's cutting it's way down.


Ah, gotcha. Hinge mortising bits look like that I think.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html


==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

From time to time Bj, you get criticised for posting too many links, but your last one for those end cutters was an eye opener. Now that the Ozzie dollar is so close to the US dollar I'm going to build up an order for a quantity of cutters plus who knows what else.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZgb_L7YHE&feature=related


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not at all impressed with band-sawing the outside, nowhere near as accurate as routing or as safe!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" you get criticised for posting too many links "

I don't recall anyone criticised me for posting to many links BUT I will stop for a bit and let others find the stuff they want..and stop posting snapshots...and over loading the forum ...with junk...if you think it will help.








===============



harrysin said:


> From time to time Bj, you get criticised for posting too many links, but your last one for those end cutters was an eye opener. Now that the Ozzie dollar is so close to the US dollar I'm going to build up an order for a quantity of cutters plus who knows what else.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK Harry

I guess it's time for a POLL, to ask the other members... If they want them or not..


=========




harrysin said:


> Bj., please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

BJ,

Pls keep doing what you're doing. It's an immense help to many of us lesser gifted individuals. What you do and give us is invaluable.

Thank you,

Ed......


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Everyone makes a contribution here. I appreciate Bob taking the time to hunt for bargains. I also appreciate how Harry keeps the spirit light. This is one of the friendliest sites around. Let's keep it that way. -Derek


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

If anyone around here cuts back on posting, I’ll be so  I might have another accident the next time I go into the shop.
So far this year I’ve had none (No fire in the vacuum cleaner, No router bits flying past my eye, no stepping on rusty nails, no saws spitting poly into my face, …And I’ve saved enough cash from not having to go to emergency to buy some decent safety gear) so let’s keep it that way. :sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*No poll or change needed.*

No poll needed Bj. You keep on being Bj  and Harry can keep on being Harry  and I (with multiple personalities) will keep on being someone!


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting that youtube link to the bowl. Not only is it a great project by itself but it is very useful for my purposes. I do agree that the bandsaw method for the outside is fairly inaccurate so I won't be using this method.

To the link comments: please don't stop. I'm a newbie and I find the links invaluable.

Some of you may know that I have a small CNC machine. I spent about as much on this device as one might spend on a really great tablesaw: $1500. The CNC I have isn't the best in the world nor would it be very good at, say, hogging out anything harder than padauk. One fantastic use for the CNC that I've discovered is that it is extremely easy to make highly accurate router templates! The CNC is extremely versatile and I would suggest one (even a small one) as a useful addition to any woodworking shop.


----------

